# Help needed following unexpected death of a forum member



## Natvx220 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello

im not quite sure where to start, sadly Simon (aka mrsimba) passed away on 12 November 2015.

His flat is about to go on the market and he has a large coffee bean grinder and coffee machine plumbed into the worktop.

Im looking for advice on value, where and how to sell.

any help would massively be appreciated as I'm totally out of my depth.

many thanks

Natalie x

**Update**

Thank you for the kind messages of condolence

I have spoken with Natalie and coffeechap Dave will be in touch re: machine and grinder advice.

Please do not message Natalie with offers at this stage as assistance is being provided.

Further details will be posted imminently


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Very sorry to hear that. What awful news. I am sure the people here will be able to assist. X


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

Natalie, I'm sure others will be along shortly to answer your specific questions, but in the meantime Im really sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Those are premium bits of kit, place them on here, you will get lots of advice from some very

Knowledgeable people and fair and honest offers I'm sure.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Natalie

That is terrible news.

I will send you a message with my details - if I can do anything to assist please let me know.

Simon was with us since March 2014 and posted 300 times. He was very helpful and will be fondly remembered.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Natalie, I'm so sorry to hear this news. I'm sure there's some folk who'll be able to help out. Was he based in Birmingham, Sutton?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Very sorry to hear of your loss Natalie.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

So sorry to hear the terrible news. I'm sure someone with a lot more experience will be along shortly to ensure you get the best price and a quick, easy sale.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh my god, I delivered that grinder to Simon just a very short time ago, such a nice guy, if u can help at all with the kit just let me know, how awful for you to be dealing with this, I am sure I can say our collective forum thoughts are with you


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Natalie. I am so sorry to hear your sad news.

I had the pleasure of meeting Simon last year and would have been hard put to meet a nicer chap.

If there is anything that I can do to help at this time please do not hesitate to ask.

I think that both machines were sourced for Simon by one of the forum members. I will let him know what has happened and see what he suggests.

once again, so sorry.

Nick


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Really sorry to hear that, he always seemed like a nice guy on here.

That is some quite valuable equipment, and I'd suggest you either sell it on here or on ebay and take your time to recoup a fair price for it. Maybe if the buyer is unable too a local forum member could help you unplumb the equipment and box it up?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

So sorry of your loss Natalie.

Our thoughts are with Simon's family and friends.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Such sad news Natalie, sorry or your loss and condolences to the family.

The two large items that you display are among the most desirable pieces of equipment sought by the likes of us on this forum and I suspect that even those small items on top of the lever machine, they are called Tampers by the way, will fall into this category too. I for one would be most interested in purchasing the shorter one.

Placing them for sale on this forum would mean that they would find a home with knowledgeable folks and be truly appreciated.

I'm sure we could furnish you with details of the current retail prices of this equipment in order that you might get a feel for value but perhaps one or two of the most experienced members might suggest some figures for you to use when setting a selling price.

I suspect there may be some other items that could be related to coffee too

Let us know what works best for you and between us we will endeavour to resolve any issues and your need to sell these items


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you for the kind messages of condolence

Update:

I have spoken with Natalie and coffeechap Dave will be in touch re: machine and grinder advice.

Please do not message Natalie with offers at this stage as assistance is being provided.

Further details will be posted imminently


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm at a loss for words.. Sincerest condolences to you and yours..









I'm sure between yourself, Glenn and Dave (coffeechap) you will get good, sincere advice. Simon was a respected member of our little community and his presence will be missed.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Sorry to hear about this!

Awful when a community loses a member, especially one who was so well liked.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

So sorry for your loss Natalie. Simon was a valued and well liked member of this community. He will be missed.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Very very sorry to hear of this. My thoughts are with those left behind. Always enjoyed Mr Simba's posts. He'll be missed by all the regulars here I've no doubt.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Im saddened to hear this. please accept my condolences


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Very sad to hear.

My sincerest condolences to you & your Family.

I traded a few small coffee items with Simon on here. Always a pleasure to engage with him.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Like everyone, I am shocked and saddened by this news and offer my sincerest condolences.

You will receive as much support as you need from the members of this forum - I received a lot myself when my partner died suddenly and unexpectedly in late 2014.

David


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

My heartfelt condolences go out to you and your family. Even though most members on this forum never actually meet in person it still feels like we have camaraderie and friendship and the loss of one is felt personally by us all.

You can be absolutely sure you'll receive honest and fair advice about the value of this premium equipment.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

So sorry to hear your sad news. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Very sad, my condolences to you and your family


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Very sad to hear such news. Please accept my condolences.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Cololences. Very sad news.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Please accept my heartfelt condolences. Simon was a really nice chap and knowledgable forum member.


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Very sad news. Condolences.


----------



## Natvx220 (Feb 3, 2016)

Just wanted to pop in and say a massive thank you to all those that pm'ed me last night and those that have posted here.

myself and his parents are overwhelmed with all the kinds words.

A massive shout out from me to Glenn and Dave who, true to their word are helping and guiding me down this very unfamiliar territory.

thanks again to all xx


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Very sorry to hear of your loss. I can only echo the sentiments above. Thoughts with you at this time.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Very sad and shocking new - condolences to you his parents


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Sorry to read of this sad news, my thoughts are with you. Im

Sure you will have no issue selling on these items.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Sad news and condolences to his family. Also really nice gesture from coffeechap to arrange the selling on of his equipment. The forum raffle is a really nice way to move this gear on and for the family to get a fair price. Confirms what a great forum this is.


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Really sadden to read this, my condolences to you and your family


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Saddened to hear this news and condolences to you and his family. Simon was a respected forum member and his presence will be missed.


----------



## Jasper Velders (Jan 29, 2016)

Condolences for you and your family, whish you all the best in this difficult time.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Tragic loss. Condolences. Glad we can help in a small way.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, condolences to you and family.


----------



## DC63 (Jan 16, 2011)

so sad to hear this. please accept my condolences Natalie


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Very sorry to hear it. My condolences.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this, my condolences to you and your family.


----------

